# peppermint tea reducing milk production



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I drank a large peppermint tea (with 2 teabags) at B&N on Monday evening.
Yesterday, my breasts became VERY soft and smaller. Still the same through the night and today.

Up until now, I had too much production, overactive letdown, LARGE, HARD breasts unless DS had just finished eating. They even threatened plugged ducts at least once every 24 hours.

Nothing else in my diet or his nursing behavior has changed. I know that there can be variations in how hard/soft your breasts are and they can still be producing milk. But this change is SO sudden.

Do you think that peppermint tea could reduce milk production THAT effectively?


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

definately.

Now try fennel. LOL!


----------



## blumom2boyz (Jun 13, 2006)

absolutely. I have heard of women having low supply this time of year just b/c of consuming to much peppermint in the form of hard candy, candy canes, in flavored drinks, etc.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Great.

I drank 2 cups of mother's milk tea. And then I made myself some strong fenugreek tea. AWFUL, NASTY stuff. It smelled great coming out of the box - like maple syrup - but after it steeped...Do you think I steeped it too long (about 40 minutes by the time I got to drink it because I don't like to drink hot tea while holding DS) ? I also used 2 bags for a large mug. Does it really smell and taste this bad? I had to dump it.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Unless you have had undersupply problems before, and it sounds like you haven't, I would urge you to just nurse through it. You are at about the time when many women start not filling up anymore. The breasts switch over from being warehouses to being factories. So I wouldn't stress unless your little one is really fussy and not having enough diapers. If his behavior and output hasn't changed, your supply is still just fine.

I tried using herbs to aid weaning but I didn't have any dramatic results. Maybe I should go for the peppermint, eh?


----------



## treehugginmama (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm so glad I read this. DD has been acting funny while nursing and I haven't felt as large lately. I've been drinking and eating peppermint for a couple weeks now. I had no idea.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes, I have been told that mint can reduce milk supply.
http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/herbs...tml#milksupply

Here is help.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html


----------



## NaomiMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginmama* 
I'm so glad I read this. DD has been acting funny while nursing and I haven't felt as large lately. I've been drinking and eating peppermint for a couple weeks now. I had no idea.

Me neither...note to self...


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

i had no idea until after i had drank almost a box of peppermint tea upon coming home from the hospital that it could cause supply issues
funny, my son was not gaining and the midwife was worried, made me start pumping after each feed as well... in any case i ran out of the tea and was reading how to increase supply when i read that peppermint decreases it - grrrr
no more mint here, and supply has been fine ever since!
so yes i think it could be the issue, but it will come back again, mine was fine after a few days, with no increasing herbs


----------

